# Hi, I'm very new to this...... *



## MV (Jan 23, 2008)

I've at last picked up the courage to join instead of just reading the message board. I'm really looking forward to chatting once I've managed to navigate my way around!


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

MV just want to welcome you to FF, everyone is so supportive i'm sure you will find it a great source of help and advice


----------



## MV (Jan 23, 2008)

☺Clare☺ said:


> MV just want to welcome you to FF, everyone is so supportive i'm sure you will find it a great source of help and advice


Thanks a million, your baby girl is lovely and Happy 1st Birthday to her in advance! I'm not quite sure if I'm posting this in the right place but I'll keep going anyway!
MV


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 6, 2005)

*Hi MV,

Just wanted to say hello and * *to fertility friends its a great site for advice,

support and friendship 

Strawberries xx*


----------



## snookie (Jul 31, 2007)

Me too... This site is great, i've only been looking for a couple of days and i feel a weight lifted already! What stage are you at?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hiya just wanted to say welcome to FF 

Love Saila xxx


----------



## Seychelles (Dec 1, 2007)

Hiya MV,

Just wanted to say   and welcometo FF! This website is utterly fab for info and advice regarding everything you can think of asking!  What stage of treatment are you?


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

HI MV, welcoem to Fertility Friends. 

Why don't you tell us a little bit about yourself and how you found us and maybe I can point you to some areas where you will get the most appropriate intormation and support.

Meanwhile, check out these links:

*What Every New Member Needs To Know ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Words, Meanings & Jargon ~ *CLICK HERE

C~x


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi, just want to say hello and welcome to FF, good luck, whatever stage you're at xx


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

hi there

welcome

im fairly new too but everyone is so nice xxxx


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  MV 

Please check back and post a reply! 
use the links youve been left to get more help using a forum 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask! 
~Dizzi~


----------



## MV (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks so much much for all the lovely welcome messages, I was very nervous about joining and already I'm delighted I did. A little bit about myself. I'm 31 years old and my partner and I have been TTC unsuccessfully for four and a half years. I have a history of ovarian cysts which have required surgery three times in the last few years.
We began our first IVF cycle in October last year but unfortunately my ovaries hyperstimulated and we had to have a 'Freeze all'. The positive aspect of that however was that 13 eggs were collected resulting in 11 embryos.
We are due to begin the FET cycle on 2nd Feb but I have been experiencing  considerable pain recently and having been scanned today discovered that I now have a large cyst on both ovaries. The consultant said we could still go ahead as planned which is great but I'm still really concerned in case this would affect my chances of becoming pg. 
Apologies as I seem to have rambled on for ages, once I got started there was no stopping me...


----------



## fuzzybear (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi Honey,

Just joined a few days ago myself.  Everyone is great!  Feel free to gass away! 

What stage of treatment are you at?
Good luck to you,

Abbi xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and i wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hi hun just wanted to say hello and welcome to ff you have come to the right place for all the help and support you will need good luck with  everything 
lea-Anne xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

thank you for your comments on DD.  Just want to wish you all the best for the FET


----------

